
This dominatrix makes men mine cryptocurrency for her – she now has over $1m - doener
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/this-professional-dominatrix-made-men-mine-1-million-in-cryptocurrency-for-her-2017-12-20
======
JonnyNova
She set herself a sweet gig of collecting mining profits instead of taking
just one time payments. Probably the only way she can take a recurrent payment
as a sexworker.

------
Casseres
Reminds me of the film, The Big Short, where the main characters find out from
an adult entertainer that she is buying multiple houses.

The interviewer asks this woman about the future of Bitcoin when she's clearly
not an expert because shes says, Bitcoin "will be too high for individuals to
invest in." One could buy a fraction of a Bitcoin to "invest" as little as $5.

The question is not whether we're in a bubble, but when it will pop.

~~~
justifier
> The interviewer asks this woman about the future of Bitcoin when she's
> clearly not an expert because shes says, Bitcoin "will be too high for
> individuals to invest in." One could buy a fraction of a Bitcoin to "invest"
> as little as $5.

I'm confused?

But 'this woman' is completely right

at ~15k$/btc only the wealthy are able to invest

Did you put quotes around "invest" because you think btc is a bad investment?

Or to protect you from people saying:" 'this man' is clearly not an expert
because he thinks 5$ is an investment"

Or perhaps for some other reason?

~~~
Casseres
I equate buying digital currencies hoping that they will go up in value as
gambling. I do have some, so I am also gambling on it, but I would not call it
an investment.

Anyone can buy any amount of BTC. One does not have to buy in whole numbers
with 15k$ or more. That's like saying only rich people can buy gold.
Completely false.

Essentially there are many uninformed people buying these digital currencies
that know nothing about them. That is what I was pointing out.

~~~
justifier
> Anyone can buy any amount of BTC.

Actually, this is untrue.. a Satoshi is the smallest denomination of btc

> That's like saying only rich people can buy gold

It's more 'like' saying "only rich people can invest in gold"

That's why ETFs and mutual funds exist: so other people can invest in those so
the wealthy people who own them can invest in gold then distribute the gains

>Essentially there are many uninformed people buying these digital currencies
that know nothing about them. That is what I was pointing out.

Considering the misinformation you are spreading and your claim to be
'gambling' with 'some' 'digital currency' it sounds like you are describing
yourself

In the gp you claimed "she's clearly not an expert"

Can you at least admit Theodora: someone who moves 1M+ worth of assets between
multiple currencies based on first hand market research and future potential
of direct and peripheral regulation; exhibits more expertise on the subject of
cryptocurrencies than you?

Why did you choose this article to strawman?

------
racl101
Geez, that's the way you do it. Clever girl.

------
justifier
I vouched

I feel it's unfortunate that this got killed and also that it's unclear why

This is a unique voice being heard within this community

Anyone care to discuss why they killed it?

